# Textfeld auslesen und auf der Konsole ausgeben?



## Guest (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:+
Möchte ein Textfeld einlesen und den Inhalt auf der Konsole wieder ausgeben lassen.
Irgendwie funktioniert das alles nicht!

Wer könnte mir mit einem Code Beispiel weiterhelfen?

DANKE!


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2007)

poste was du hast, und man kann Fehler korriegieren,
andersrum machts keinen Sinn


----------



## MasterEvil (29. Mai 2007)

Ganz generell:

String myText = txtMytextfeld.getText();
System.out.println(myText);


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2007)

```
class ActAdapter implements ActionListener {
    

           public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent ereignis) {
		
		String s = textEmail.getText();
                System.out.println(s);
           }
         
           
}
```

ja so schaut das auch bei mir aus, aber wenn ich dann auf den ok button drücke, an den der action listener angebunden ist, gibt er nix aus!???


----------



## dookie (29. Mai 2007)

Den ActionListener haste bei dem Butten hinzugefügt?



```
btnOK.addActionListener(this);
```


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2007)

ja folgendermaßen:



```
buttonOK.addActionListener(new ActAdapter());
```


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2007)

warum so kompliziert?
test doch erstmal, ob der ActionListener funktioniert: 
System.out.println("Hello World"); 

kommt diese Ausgabe?

-------

ide nächste Vermutung ist dann folgerichtig, dass das TextFeld keinen Text enthält,
poste mehr Code,
ein vollständiges Programm mit einfacher GUI, TextFeld, Button, ActionListener und main-Operation sind kaum 50 Zeilen, die passen hier alle hin


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2007)

ja das funktioniert!!!


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2007)

folgendermaßen funktioniert das ganz für das textfeld "textName"
Aber beim textfeld "textEmail" gibt er nix aus...???

```
System.out.println("OK - Button gedrückt\n" + "Name: " + textName.getText());
System.out.println("Mail: " + textEmail.getText());
```


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2007)

tja, was erwartest du nun?
das läßt ganz stark nach einem einfachen Fehler in deinem Code vermuten,
aber selbst wenn die Liste der Möglichkeiten nicht durchaus lang wäre, wäre eine Aufzählung dennoch nervig,
poste deinen Code und der Fehler wird vielleicht zu sehen sein


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2007)

ohh hab den fehler gefunden das objekt textEmail wurde von mir 2 mal erzeugt!
deswegen funktionierte die ausgabe bei email irgendwie nicht...

Danke für eure hilfe!!!!


----------

